# insta cure # 1.............



## bob1961 (Jan 16, 2011)

i can't find insta cure local and only online at 5.99 for 8 oz but then the total with shipping/handling charges brings it to 15.00 bucks....seen a forum that someone said they bought it at a walmart super center by the salt....went there and no insta cure, went to housewares and looked by the canning jars and stuff and found this....














but it is just salt....does the 6.25% sodium nitrtate do the work to preserve jerky from botulisum....this bag cost 2.67 at walmart.........bob

....


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 16, 2011)

Bob , thats just refined salt, if you want to cure some meat you need nitrite which is in cure #1. you can buy it on line from a bunch of places and it will last for almost forever


----------



## bob1961 (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah i know i can, but 15 bucks for only 8oz is hard to swallow where this is 3 lbs for under 3 bucks, lol....thx......bob

....


----------



## rw willy (Jan 16, 2011)

http://www.butcher-packer.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=237_12

This is a good site to purchase stuff.  Buy a pound and get you some Mortons tenderquick also.  Save shipping.  DQ cure is the same as insta cure #1 and Praque Powder #1

Sometimes you have to pay to play.


----------



## alblancher (Jan 16, 2011)

Try buying a small amount from your local butcher.  If you get into making sausage then order in bulk so your shipping costs are spread out.   Using a couple of tablespoons at a time a couple of pounds last forever.

You may also look up butcher supply shops in the area.  I had to go to a small town away from the big city to find one but I bought all my supplies there while I was learning what I was doing and only buying small quantities.  Once you get into doing this it isn't unheard of to buy 5 lbs of Cure1 every couple of years.  Keep it dry.  If you go to someone like Butcher and Packer they also carry casings, spices and tools so you can place a decent order and again spread out shipping costs. 

Al


----------



## bob1961 (Jan 16, 2011)

thx alb, yeah it will only be used for making venison jerky when i get a deer or bison jerky when i pull the trigger on it at 16 bucks a lb, lol.......bob

....


----------



## bob1961 (Jan 16, 2011)

dan can i use this stuff as regular salt then for cookiing and table use instead of returning it..........bob

....


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 16, 2011)

Bob, here is where I get my Cure #1  They call it Pink Sure Cure but it is just the name they use, it is still insta cure #1.

Here is links to 3 different size packages depending on how much you want to order.

http://www.midwesternresearch.com/INDEX.htm

1oz: $0.75 

4oz: $0.99 

5# : $7.45

The 5# package is the best deal if you plan on doing a  lot of curing..  Other wise just buy a few of the 4oz ones...

  4560490000* PINK SURE CURE-----FOR 25 LBS OF MEAT * Price In Stock?  Shopping Cart 0.75 YES[size=+1]   [/size]  Compares to other pink "basic" cures.
For use with jerky, summer sausage, snacksticks, and other smoked products.

Use 1 pkg per 25 lbs. of meat.

Ing: Salt, sodium nitrite 6.25%, FD & C Red #3 .00099% and not more than 2% sodium silico aluminate added as an anticaking agent.    4560490002* PINK SURE CURE-----FOR 100 LBS OF MEAT * Price In Stock?  Shopping Cart 0.99 CALL FOR AVAILIBILITY[size=+1]   [/size]  Compares to other pink "basic" cures.
For use with jerky, summer sausage, snacksticks, and other smoked products.

Use 1 pkg per 100 lbs. of meat.

Ing: Salt, sodium nitrite 6.25%, FD & C Red #3 .00099% and not more than 2% sodium silico aluminate added as an anticaking agent.    4560490009* PINK SURE CURE-----50 LB BOX * Price In Stock?  Shopping Cart 64.50 YES[size=+1]   [/size]  Compares to other pink "basic" cures.
For use with jerky, summer sausage, snacksticks, and other smoked products.

Use 4 oz. per 100 lbs. of meat.

Ing: Salt, sodium nitrite 6.25%, FD & C Red #3 .00099% and not more than 2% sodium silico aluminate added as an anticaking agent.    4560490009-5* PINK SURE CURE-----5 LB PKG * Price In Stock?  Shopping Cart 7.45 YES[size=+1]   [/size]  Compares to other pink "basic" cures.
For use with jerky, summer sausage, snacksticks, and other smoked products.

Use 4 oz. per 100 lbs. of meat.

Ing: Salt, sodium nitrite 6.25%, FD & C Red #3 .00099% and not more than 2% sodium silico aluminate added as an anticaking agent.    


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 16, 2011)

bob1961 said:


> dan can i use this stuff as regular salt then for cookiing and table use instead of returning it..........bob
> 
> ....


Bob the salt you posted pic;s of is just salt, it's just ground finer then table salt and no added ingredients like iodine. If you're asking if you can use cure #1 for table salt....absolutely not , it will kill ya.


----------



## bob1961 (Jan 16, 2011)

no i know not to use insta cure as table salt....the picture of the canning salt i posted....i found a site and got 1 lb of insta cure for just over 13 bucks shipped 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  that will do 480 lbs meat, thx dan.........bob

....


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 16, 2011)

bob1961 said:


> no i know not to use insta cure as table salt....the picture of the canning salt i posted..
> 
> ....


Sorry Bob but I had to point it out so a newbie wouldn't misread it and try it.


----------



## bob1961 (Jan 16, 2011)

yeah that popped in my mind also, great point dan.......bob

....


----------

